
IRS announces new tool to download past returns online. - taylorwc
http://www.irs.gov/Individuals/Get-Transcript
======
valarauca1
"Use of this system constitutes consent to monitoring, interception,
recording, reading, copying or capturing by authorized personnel of all
activities. There is no right to privacy in this system. Unauthorized use of
this system is prohibited and subject to criminal and civil penalties,
including all penalties applicable to willful unauthorized access (UNAX) or
inspection of taxpayer records (under 18 U.S.C. 1030 and 26 U.S.C. 7213A and
26 U.S.C. 7431)"

I mean, shouldn't the whole internet carry this warning currently with the
state of the NSA?

